

Mailbird 2.0 – Still the best email client for Windows and Gmail - pallavkaushish
http://www.itworld.com/article/2897297/mailbird-2-0-still-the-best-email-client-for-windows-and-gmail.html

======
samyak260590
Thank you for this interesting piece of Information. Will definitely try
Mailbird after reading this.

